# Rats keeping me awake!!



## Maesy (Jan 5, 2009)

My 2 boys, Mario and Luigi who are both about 6 months now, Are very noisy at night. Their in my bedroom at the moment and can't move anywhere else in the house.
Is there anyway i can change them to my timetable? I have tried keeping the awake in the day but they always just laze back to there bed. They have tons of toys in there cage!! Can anybody help me ??? ??? ???


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Rats are nocturnal by nature, there's not much you can do that I'm aware of. Have you tried earplugs or listening to an iPod?


----------



## DoctorBonobo (Jan 3, 2009)

If my rats are too noisy at night, I give them paper towels. The sound of rats shredding paper actually helps me sleep, and distracts them from whatever else they wanted to do.

Otherwise, your best bet is earplugs.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

What do they do that is so noisy, scuffling, running around, wheelrunning that is squeaky, etc?


----------



## Maesy (Jan 5, 2009)

Thankyou all so much for the advice!
They fight a lot and run about on the shelves, also they also drink alot.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

How long have you had them?

It took me awhile to get used to the noise, but after awhile I didn't even notice the water bottle or shredding of boxes and such.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I Have 40 rats in my bedroom, and am a light sleeper, but I have learned to tune them out 

My crew actually settle down about 1/2 an hour after the light goes off. I get to sleep and they are pretty quiet for the most part.


----------



## Maesy (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had them about 4 months now, but just 2 months ago we moved house...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Maesy said:


> I've had them about 4 months now, but just 2 months ago we moved house...


Did all the fussing start then?


----------



## Maesy (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I did notice it in the other house but alot more here


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Maesy said:


> Well I did notice it in the other house but alot more here


for now go to the drugstore or walmart of Walgreen's is it? (I am Canadian) and pick up a pair of those lovely soft foamy ear plugs. They are cheap and totally saved my sleeping life when I had a rescue litter in my bedroom. Those 13 little bubbies eeped constantly and got louder and louder up til about 6 weeks of age. :

They mold to the inside of your ear and actually work surprisingly well. It dulls the sharper noises that are the ones that keep you awake. Hopefully the boys settle down soon, with a bit more age, and getting used to the new environment.


----------



## Maesy (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

How big is your cage? You mentioned fighting, is there enough space so they don't get in each others way?


----------



## Maesy (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi, There is plenty of room for the boys I have... http://www.zooplus.com/shop/rodents/cages/rat_cage/13280


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Ah, ok. Sometimes there's quarrels because of lack of space and they end up getting on each others nerves. Just asking!


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

Sleeping with a box fan on at night has saved me from all that. It's wonderful. 
I need to sleep with one anyway (my mother put one in my room my whole childhood... so now I can't go without one) so the lack of ratnoise was a great perk. ;P You could try that if nothing else works.


----------



## Maesy (Jan 5, 2009)

Hope you don't think I'm being ignorant but what is a box-fan?


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Just a square shaped fan that is usually meant for putting in a window. (Or at least that's what I've always called those) Any fan would probably do, but those are kinda loud... anyone I've had that is. 

I have a round "desktop" fan that looks kind industrial and puts out enough noise to drowned stuff out. $25 for a.. 16in? 18in? I dunno, something in between there.


----------



## Iggy82 (May 13, 2007)

courtuhknee said:


> Sleeping with a box fan on at night has saved me from all that. It's wonderful.
> I need to sleep with one anyway (my mother put one in my room my whole childhood... so now I can't go without one) so the lack of ratnoise was a great perk. ;P You could try that if nothing else works.


I'd try and grow out of that habit to be honest. Those things are really energy in-efficient. It'll cost you/your parents loads in electricity bills and its no good for the planet! Sorry to be all hippy on you!

In response to the actual topic, I definitely suggest ear plugs. I use them all the time, I have 3 boys, two of which are new and young and love to make noise. I tried getting used to them without ear plugs which seemed to work although I felt sluggish during the day so I think I wasn't sleeping deeply enough. I now have re-useable ear plugs which I've got used to wearing every night.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

I literally need a fan on me at night and constantly throughout the day. I breath better with the air flow. I don't see how a fan is bad for the environment?


----------



## xxhawksxx (Jun 19, 2008)

Neuroticax said:


> I literally need a fan on me at night and constantly throughout the day. I breath better with the air flow. I don't see how a fan is bad for the environment?


Electricity.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Well yeah I suppose, but I'd rather be comfortable. There are other things I can do to "save the planet".


----------

